# Need Home Health Aid in Italy



## melina

My mother is hoping to spend July & Aug in Italy (in Giovinazzo near Bari & on the Island of Tremiti) but she needs to hire a home health aid to assist her with dressing, bathing, meals, etc. If anyone knows of any care provider organizations in Italy (or how to find one) please forward the name & tele#. Many thanks. Melina


----------



## maryann

melina said:


> My mother is hoping to spend July & Aug in Italy (in Giovinazzo near Bari & on the Island of Tremiti) but she needs to hire a home health aid to assist her with dressing, bathing, meals, etc. If anyone knows of any care provider organizations in Italy (or how to find one) please forward the name & tele#. Many thanks. Melina


Hello, Melina, 
My name is MaryAnn and I read your inquiry. I am sorry, but i wish that I could help you out with this, but I do not presently live in Italy. Have you contacted specific hospitals and asked them? Also, I am wondering if any medical schools may have students who may do this for extra money. I would also think that maybe Catholic Charities may know of something. Have you tried any Senior Citizens Clubs where retired women, perhaps widowed, may do this since they are alone? I am just tossing around ideas.

Tell me, Melina, do you live in Italy? I saw your name on the forum and I read that you felt that Calabria was beautiful, but I did not get the chance to read anything else or look up former postings. I am of Italian heritage, with all grandparents having been born in Sicily. We have been to Italy a few times, my husband and I, and now that we are thinking of retiring, we are thinking of moving to Italy. Money is limited, but we narrowed down the regions. Thought Abruzzo would be the place, loved it, but in July we are visiting Calabria for the first time and I am excited. Do you live there? I would like to chat with poeople who actually live there. I am finding many who have holiday homes. One person of another forum, who was born in Italy, and then came to America, said that she felt that Calabria was more of a place to get away from it all. That gave the impression that she did not feel it would be a place to live for good. Any thoughts? I would liek to live in a village whre there are a lot of people, a nice community to be a part of, with al the basic needs: a church, supermarket, shops, post office, banks. I wouldlike to not be far from a larger city. Noliving on high hills with a small curvy rouad to drive down. I will grow old in this area. Can't drive forever.
Would love to hear from you.
I am from New York State, America. I lost may parents in Oct. 2005 and then my father in Mar. 2006, 5 months apart and am the only child. Miss them a lot, so...Italy, that is the place where I can be me.
Thank you for listening, and, given what I just told you, I think it is wonderful that your mother is visiting, and I do hope that you are able to find this help. If I learn of anything, I will let you know. If you would like to pm me, I know of some other ideas.
The best to you,
Marianna


----------



## melina

Hi MaryAnn,
Thanks for your reply; yes, I had thought of those same options and others. None panned out. Hopefully she'll be well enough to go next year. 
I live in the US. The last time I was in Calabria was 1971. No doubt it is quite different. The region I was in was very hilly and very remote. The beaches to the south were spectacular. 
Best of luck,
Melina


----------



## eva

*hi Melina...*

I'm Evelyn here in the Philippines...I'm a healthcare provider her in the Philippines..I thought I can help but your far away in here...Always take care and God bless...


----------



## Elisa.

Hi Melina, 

i just read your post,,what you are looking for is a COLF or Collaboratrice Domestica.... you can google this and actually find someone in the area.

Also look here,,

Lavori domestici Annunci gratuiti

If you need anything else you can send me a private email. Good luck!


----------

